# We need some time out, come on Shali and anyone needing a little party time!!



## Ruthanne (Jun 25, 2016)

All of these discussions can get pretty grueling at times and to some of us more than others.  So lets step out of the chaos and have a glass of wine and listen to some U2:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0adFYuNuns&index=14&list=PLBii4mTslcne6J-4sGmL8-8O_vmrpcWYP

I'm going to get some  veggies and dip.  Gotto be healthy, too.  C'mon now.artytime::cheers1::bighug::daz:


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 25, 2016)

I'm bringing the pizza and ice cream...hum some Baileys for the ice cream? Life is too short for kale


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 25, 2016)

Hi Fur!!  I love pizza.  This is my fantasy man!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 25, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> I'm bringing the pizza and ice cream...hum some Baileys for the ice cream? Life is too short for kale


Yes, definitely some Bailey's!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 25, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> Hi Fur!!  I love pizza.  This is my fantasy man!


Never had a fantasy about him...yet!!!


----------



## jujube (Jun 25, 2016)

I have the taco chips and salsa.  I'll bring the tequila, too.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 25, 2016)

jujube said:


> I have the taco chips and salsa.  I'll bring the tequila, too.


Tequila!!  Si si!!  I love the spicy salsa!!  How's your night goin jujube?


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## Shalimar (Jun 25, 2016)

I am bringing Canadian Nanaimo bars (cookie nut crumble bottom, custard centre, semisweet chocolate top,) and Glenfiddich.How about some Chonese food?


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 25, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> I am bringing Canadian Nanaimo bars (cookie nut crumble bottom, custard centre, semisweet chocolate top,) and Glenfiddich.How about some Chonese food?


I love food, all food!!  OMG, those Canadian Nanaimo bars are to die for.  What is Glenfiddich?  I'm having some Cabernet Sov. right now.  Listening to U2 on my computer.  Bono is so darn cute!!  I don't care if he is married.  I can still look at him, right?  Actually I don't know if he is married or not.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 25, 2016)

Glenfiddich is single malt scotch. My favourite, even better than Southern Comfort.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 25, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Glenfiddich is single malt scotch. My favourite, even better than Southern Comfort.


I used to drink Southern Comfort Whiskey.  Now I am a wino. lol.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 25, 2016)

I have something on my mind...it's about how my manager here accused my dog of being vicious toward another dog when she had not done a thing and had never hurt another dog.  I am so upset about this.  I feel like telling her off but I won't or I'll surely be  thrown out of here.  Here is the link to the thread I started on it to explain what happened:  https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/22736-Will-I-Get-Put-Out-of-My-Apt  My dog is a little quirky and growls a little bit at times and will let out a bark, too at times but that is it, she has never bitten any dogs or caused any of them to yelp or cry out.  She is a little 20 pound Shih Tzu that is as cute as pie!!  I feel like crying.  She is a rescue dog that was abused.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## Phoenix (Jun 25, 2016)

I'll bring cheescake with cherry topping.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 25, 2016)

Cherry cheesecake, my favourite!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 25, 2016)

Hugs Ruthanne!


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 25, 2016)

It's sooooo good.  Almost as good as sex.  Grin.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## Shalimar (Jun 25, 2016)

Philllyyyyyyy!lol


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 25, 2016)

Sometimes it's about accepting that others are damaged, too.  Why can't people accept that about me or my dog?


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 25, 2016)

Should I buy my Philly a jumpsuit like Seal's? Mercy!! Can I wear my belly dancing outfit, and dance at our party, ladies? I have spare silks if anyone would like to join me!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 25, 2016)

Ruthanne, many people are bitter because they are unhappy with their lives. Sometimes they try  to exert control over others in mean petty ways in order to avoid feeling helpless. Try not to carry their baggage, it is heavy, not your burden.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 25, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Should I buy my Philly a jumpsuit like Seal's? Mercy!! Can I wear my belly dancing outfit, and dance at our party, ladies? I have spare silks if anyone would like to join me!


Sure, have fun!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 25, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Ruthanne, many people are bitter because they are unhappy with their lives. Sometimes they try  to exert control over others in mean petty ways in order to avoid feeling helpless. Try not to carry their baggage, it is heavy, not your burden.


Yeah, they can :kissmykiss my heiny!)


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 25, 2016)

Back to the party!


----------



## AprilT (Jun 25, 2016)

Just dropping in to say party on and glad to see folks having a good time, I'm heading to my bedroom, may stop back in later, but, pretty tired, will retire to my room other room for now, may turn the tablet on, may just fall off to sleep, but, have a sex on the beach for me will ya, better yet, make it a Mai Tai.

Have Fun:woohoo1::beerandwhistle:


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 25, 2016)

AprilT said:


> Just dropping in to say party on and glad to see folks having a good time, I'm heading to my bedroom, may stop back in later, but, pretty tired, will retire to my room other room for now, may turn the tablet on, may just fall off to sleep, but, have a sex on the beach for me will ya, better yet, make it a Mai Tai.
> 
> Have Fun:woohoo1::beerandwhistle:


Thanks April.  I forgot that sex on the beach was a drink.lol!  I hope people come back to the party and I didn't ruin it.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 25, 2016)

No really the French maid costume on Philly...my favorite!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 25, 2016)

Fur! Lolol.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 25, 2016)

Glad to see y'all.  Me and Suzy dog are dancing!


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 26, 2016)

The sex I've had on the beach was not a drink.  Grin.  The expression on Seal's face looks like he's sitting on the potty.  What kind of dancing does Suzy like to do?


----------

